# lights and breeding



## neb123 (Feb 3, 2005)

question for you other breeders out there, im curious how long you leave on overhead lights for your spawn tanks, ive always just turned on the lights during the day and turned them off when i went to sleep around 2-3 every night, ive never had any problems, but i recently just read that the lights should be on 24 hours a day, the male needs light to watch his nest, and once he is removed the fry need it to develop properly?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I leave a small light on in the fishroom when I have a male sitting with fry or eggs, but I don't leave the tank lights on. Once I remove the male I go back to turning off all the lights in the fish room at nite.


RC


----------

